# Humidor storage of wrapped and tube'd cigars



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Is it better to take them out of the tubes and wrappers? I assume there's probably a good chance they weren't packaged at exactly the right humidty level, and any tubes that were opened after would have lost humidity as well.

Obviously any flavored stogies wouldn't go into the general population of the humidor so their added flavors don't taint the non-flavored ones, but is it better to take tubed and wrapped stogies out so they can stay at a better humidity level of a well-controlled box?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Is it better to take them out of the tubes and wrappers? I assume there's probably a good chance they weren't packaged at exactly the right humidty level, and any tubes that were opened after would have lost humidity as well.
> 
> Obviously any flavored stogies wouldn't go into the general population of the humidor so their added flavors don't taint the non-flavored ones, but is it better to take tubed and wrapped stogies out so they can stay at a better humidity level of a well-controlled box?


Store them either way its really up to you. 
In the tubes they will age much slower and differently than if you open the tubes or take them out of the tubes all together.
This is because of the air circulating around the cigars.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i just take the cap off the tube and leave it in to keep the wrapper safe.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> i just take the cap off the tube and leave it in to keep the wrapper safe.


+1. Provides protection while letting the cigar breath.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> +1. Provides protection while letting the cigar breath.


But do you really think the humidity is going to make it beyond 1mm of the end that's exposed?

I think I'll just leave them inside and capped up. 'Seems that's what everyone else does and I haven't read about problems of this before. I was just thinking the other day.. those tubed stogies and cello wrapped ones.. they're not going to get any of the moisture from the humidor's air circulation.. 'wonder if I should expose them.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i would think the air and moisture would circulate just fine being the cigar doesn't completely fill the tube and pack it air tight?


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

z0diac said:


> But do you really think the humidity is going to make it beyond 1mm of the end that's exposed?
> 
> I think I'll just leave them inside and capped up. 'Seems that's what everyone else does and I haven't read about problems of this before. I was just thinking the other day.. those tubed stogies and cello wrapped ones.. they're not going to get any of the moisture from the humidor's air circulation.. 'wonder if I should expose them.


Cello is a membrane and it breathes so its not necessary to take them off, its a personal preference thing. And I think most tubes arent completely airtight unless they are waxed on. And unless the cigar fills the entire tube so tight you can't remove it, then air will fill all around it.

I personally leave the cello on and take the caps off some tubes and leave some on, whatever I feel like haha


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

From what I've seen, the cigars don't completely fit the tube. So the humidity should travel in just fine. It seems that leaving them capped would make it hard for the humidity to reach the cigars, as metal doesn't allow them to breath like cello does.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> i would think the air and moisture would circulate just fine being the cigar doesn't completely fill the tube and pack it air tight?


The Romeo y Julieta's are in there pretty darn tight. If you take off the cap and hold it up vertical, it won't slide out. You have to shake to get it to come out a bit, then pull it out.

It's really not a big deal.. I just figured I'd ask, because I see vids of everyone else going on about how important it is to maintain 70F/70% humidty, but then they have a humidor stocked full of stuff sealed in tubs and cello wrap. So I instantly though... if they're all in air tight containers, why the fuss over 70/70 ? And if 70/70 is important, why are they even still IN the air tight containers?

It just seemed to make sense to me, to instantly take them out as soon as they arrived home, and get them into the moist 70/70 air of the humidor.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

z0diac said:


> The Romeo y Julieta's are in there pretty darn tight. If you take off the cap and hold it up vertical, it won't slide out. You have to shake to get it to come out a bit, then pull it out.
> 
> It's really not a big deal.. I just figured I'd ask, because I see vids of everyone else going on about how important it is to maintain 70F/70% humidty, but then they have a humidor stocked full of stuff sealed in tubs and cello wrap. So I instantly though... if they're all in air tight containers, why the fuss over 70/70 ? And if 70/70 is important, why are they even still IN the air tight containers?
> 
> It just seemed to make sense to me, to instantly take them out as soon as they arrived home, and get them into the moist 70/70 air of the humidor.


Haha your gonna find out quick brother that 65%ish is more preferred among some of the gorillas. But as far as tubes and cello go, its basically is a toss up. Some people leave them, some take them out, its not going to hurt your stogies either way.

Your gonna learn a lot here brother. Enjoy the ride, search through old posts. Anything you wanna know is here on this site, it is the absolute best.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i didn't realize cellophane breathed until reading on here myself. i dunno, its just my thoughts and preference to leave in the tube and uncap.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The cello/tubo on or off debate raises from the ashes again. It all comes down to personal preference. Before this thread really gets started, I'll just do this > http://www.thescubasite.com and this > http://www.thescubasite.com LOL.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> The cello/tubo on or off debate raises from the ashes again. It all comes down to personal preference. Before this thread really gets started, I'll just do this > http://www.thescubasite.com and this > http://www.thescubasite.com LOL.


AAaaah, I didn't realize this was an ongoing debate that has been done and done again.

Mods: feel free to lock this thread if you want. If it's going to create a debate on whether to unseal or keep sealed, there's no point. It just seemed like an obvious question that popped into my head once I saw air-tight containers INSIDE a humidor.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

z0diac said:


> AAaaah, I didn't realize this was an ongoing debate that has been done and done again.
> 
> Mods: feel free to lock this thread if you want. If it's going to create a debate on whether to unseal or keep sealed, there's no point. It just seemed like an obvious question that popped into my head once I saw air-tight containers INSIDE a humidor.


LMAO. Your free to ask whatever you like. I was just having a laugh at the fact these threads usually degenerate into a bit of a debate about what everybody thinks should be done, according to them. Ignore me & carry on mate. eace:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Your free to ask whatever you like. I was just having a laugh at the fact these threads usually degenerate into a bit of a debate about what everybody thinks should be done, according to them. Ignore me & carry on mate. eace:


Hehe. I run a few vB forums myself (sports, weather etc..) and know how frustrating it is to have a subject that's been debated into the ground, only to have a newbie show up and get it going again. I was just hoping I wasn't doing that


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> Haha your gonna find out quick brother that 65%ish is more preferred among some of the gorillas.


BRO!! give me an amen. :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Your free to ask whatever you like. I was just having a laugh at the fact these threads usually degenerate into a bit of a debate about what everybody thinks should be done, according to them. Ignore me & carry on mate. eace:


i frequent a few firearms boards and there is an age old debate about which caliber handgun is best. it is always 9mm vs .40cal vs .45ACP. there are people on every team and they all believe they are right! it is what you prefer and that is what matters.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> i frequent a few firearms boards and there is an age old debate about which caliber handgun is best. it is always 9mm vs .40cal vs .45ACP. there are people on every team and they all believe they are right! it is what you prefer and that is what matters.


In reality my friend, it's shot placement that really matters, be it a 9, 40 or 45 or anything else!

I've been involved in many of those debates as well!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

.45ACP


----------



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

This is an interesting discussion about something I have always wondered about.

Most guys that work in cigar stores have told me to leave the cigar in the tubes/cellophane. And that is what I've done.

And untill now, I did not know that cellphane is a membrane.

Thanks for the good info. :smokin:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Adoro Puros said:


> This is an interesting discussion about something I have always wondered about.
> 
> Most guys that work in cigar stores have told me to leave the cigar in the tubes/cellophane. And that is what I've done.
> 
> ...


Not my cellphane (sp?). It holds water and doesn't leak a drop. The whole POINT of it is to provide a hermetic seal.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cello off. Tubes at least opened. And... 45ACP, all DAY LONG!   :deadhorse:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

9mm may expand but 45ACP will never shrink LOL thats always my arguement!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know 16 rounds of 9mm or 7 of .45? Its a toss up.


----------

